# web server in TiVo



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

Instead of requiring users to connect to the internet to get a copy of TiVo2Go or even their TiVo documentation, why isnt that information dowloaded to the TiVo when it upgrades the software? The TiVo could support a webserver so the user could connect to it and access the documentation and auxiliary programs they need for their platforms. TiVo could even see ads to the webserver inside my box - of course letting me opt out if I choose to.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Most people would have more trouble with this than using the net. You need to know the IP address of the TiVo to connect to it in your browser. That goes way over the heads of the majority of people using a home network. And the IP can change since the TiVo is normally using DHCP, mine have hopped around a bit over time since I didn't bother to lock the MAC to an IP in the router. (Also beyond what most people understand.)

From an ease-of-use standpoint, this is a non-starter. Plus that's drive space the TiVo would need to store this software, etc, that has to come from somewhere.

What is the advantage of not connecting to the net for most users?


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

megazone said:


> Most people would have more trouble with this than using the net. You need to know the IP address of the TiVo to connect to it in your browser. That goes way over the heads of the majority of people using a home network. And the IP can change since the TiVo is normally using DHCP, mine have hopped around a bit over time since I didn't bother to lock the MAC to an IP in the router. (Also beyond what most people understand.)
> 
> From an ease-of-use standpoint, this is a non-starter. Plus that's drive space the TiVo would need to store this software, etc, that has to come from somewhere.
> 
> What is the advantage of not connecting to the net for most users?


The one advantage is it reduces the locations needing to surf to find stuff. Now, I need to go to humax to check on the DVR info , tivo for the desktop, and my damn cable provider has been unreliable.

of course you are right about the addressing - hadn't given that enough thought. Perhaps the home router folks need to consider adding DNS for the LAN since they provide the DHCP service.


----------

